# Mosatros (Valencià col·loquial)



## santii75

*Valencià col·loquial i “no estàndard”. Què en penseu vosaltres? S'hauria d'incloure algunes paraules molt acceptades com “mosatros”?*​
Realment hi ha paraules, construccions gramaticals, pronunciacions, lèxic, conjugació, ortografia, etc, que al fi no corresponen amb el que la immensa majoria de la població normalment diu (especificament com este dialecte que jo parle, el valencià). Segurament açò ens servix per a mantindre un “estàndard”, tot i que tinga avantatges i desavantatges.
Jo normalment preferisc tot el que posa al DNV (diccionari normatiu valencià), especialment perquè intenta reflectir més la parla dels valencians, fent un “estàndard valencià”.


----------



## Circunflejo

Mosatros hi és al Alcover Moll.


----------



## Penyafort

_Mosatros _no és exclusiu del valencià, ni tampoc no és l'única forma a terres valencianes.

No conec cap altra llengua al món amb tantes maneres de dir la paraula "nosaltres", cosa molt curiosa des d'un punt de vista fins i tot antropològic. La meva forma de dir-ho s'allunya més encara que la teva, però no tinc cap problema en què _nosaltres_, la forma més estesa en la literatura antiga i moderna, comuna a Llull, Muntaner o Martorell, i la que té més sentit formalment i etimològicament, sigui la considerada estàndard.


----------



## Dymn

No incorporaria al diccionari normatiu formes dialectals o castellanismes, però això no vol dir que no les faci servir en un context col·loquial.


----------



## Circunflejo

No crec que mosatros sigui un castellanisme.


----------



## Dymn

Ja ho sé.


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> No incorporaria al diccionari normatiu formes dialectals o castellanismes, però això no vol dir que no les faci servir en un context col·loquial.


Estic d'acord, si bé trobo que les formes dialectals que són úniques han de ser-hi, com ara les parròquies andorranes, el torb pirinenc, etc.

Pel que fa als castellanismes, què dir-ne? Al DIEC en tenim, naturalment (tarda, cinturó, maco, pífia, caldo...), tot i que val a dir que fan un esforç notable per passar el garbell, atès el nombre brutal que n'hi podria entrar.


----------



## Dymn

Penyafort said:


> Estic d'acord, si bé trobo que les formes dialectals que són úniques han de ser-hi, com ara les parròquies andorranes, el torb pirinenc, etc.


Una cosa són paraules diferents (_noi, xic, al·lot_) i l'altra diferents formes de la mateixa paraula (_genoll, ginoll, junoll_). En el primer cas hi han de ser totes i en el segon només l'estàndard.



Penyafort said:


> Pel que fa als castellanismes, què dir-ne? Al DIEC en tenim, naturalment (tarda, cinturó, maco, pífia, caldo...), tot i que val a dir que fan un esforç notable per passar el garbell, atès el nombre brutal que n'hi podria entrar.


Em semblen bé els que hi ha. No hauria de ser pecat dir o escriure _bueno _o _algo _en contexts col·loquials però no els veig a dins.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> No hauria de ser pecat dir o escriure _bueno_


Es curiós, els vascs també fan ús de _bueno _en euskera.


Dymn said:


> diferents formes de la mateixa paraula (_genoll, ginoll, junoll_).


La qüestió és on és el limit. Nosaltres vs. mosatros. 1 vocal diferent, 1 consonant diferent i una altra consonant ausent. Si de nosaltres hi ha variants més curtas (naltros, naltrus...), de mosatros també (moatros, matros...). Si de nosaltres hi ha més de una pronunciació, de mosatros també... Jo crec que es pot considerar mosaltros un altre mot.


----------



## Dymn

És una variant de _nosaltres_. El límit el marca l'etimologia. _Noi, xic _i_ al·lot_ tenen etimologies diferents, _nosaltres _i _mosatros _són simples variants de la mateixa paraula. Sí que hi ha algun cas en què les paraules s'han deformat tant que ja no hi ha consciència que tinguin un mateix origen, com ara _llavors _i _aleshores_.


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> Una cosa són paraules diferents (_noi, xic, al·lot_) i l'altra diferents formes de la mateixa paraula (_genoll, ginoll, junoll_). En el primer cas hi han de ser totes i en el segon només l'estàndard.
> 
> 
> Em semblen bé els que hi ha. No hauria de ser pecat dir o escriure _bueno _o _algo _en contexts col·loquials però no els veig a dins.


Entesos. Totalment d'acord.

Jo l'"algo" fa temps que he aconseguit d'anorrear-lo de la meva parla col·loquial. Val a dir que no ha sigut gens fàcil. I el mateix puc dir del "buenu" en alguns contextos, però encara el deixo anar massa sovint en uns altres. No hauria de ser pecat, ja ho sé, però si finalment no reïxo en la meva comesa, acabaré comprant un flagell.


----------

